# Syrup Advice for Ferals



## columbaNY (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi,

This is my first post. 

Whenever I can, I always like to feed my feral friends after work. However, it's not always easy here in NYC. Our parks have strict rules about feeding pigeons and depending on the mood of the urban park ranger, you can either receive a warning or a summons. On the streets it's another matter: I'm allowed by law (according to the officers at my local precinct) to feed them and even the rats, so long as it's not on private property, which is okay because I just leave seeds on the curb to make sure I'm not near the property line of a building. 

The problem I'm having is mostly in the park across the street from work. It would be in my best interest if I could speed up the daily feedings without getting caught. Scooping out handfuls of seed from a bag takes about enough time for a park cleaner or ranger to catch me. So, thanks to The Green Goblin and his pumpkin bombs, I thought it would be a great idea to make a "seed bomb". It would be ball shaped and held together by a syrup so I can easily throw it on a concrete ground or crumble it in my hands over soil. 

What I'd like to know is, what type of syrup is "safe" to use for feral pigeons? I'd only use just enough to form a compact ball. Also, how much should each seed bomb weigh for each pigeon fed?

Thank you for any advice you can offer or any alternatives.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just dump the bag of seed as quickly as you can and walk away. Don't think a bomb is necessary.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Lol!.... If you can not dump seed with out being caught, you are NOT qualified to feed Pigeons! At least not were I come from....


----------



## columbaNY (Nov 16, 2014)

Dumping a bag isn't ideal because it doesn't do much good for certain pigeons. The seed will be concentrated into one pile which gives some more food than others and promotes fighting. Also, I've observed pigeons that refuse to come down from a perch because there's too many feeding at one time so they end up going without. 

In this park, I have to constantly scan my surroundings because the maintenance staff is "always" working and the rangers "constantly" walk the park. This park is funded by local businesses and displays art to attract tourists so it must be maintained all the time. 

As silly it sounds, it's not always easy to feed pigeons in certain places. I'm only speaking from experience. I can handle the street, though.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know how difficult it can be when they are watching. I used to feed ferals in a small shopping mall where it was eventually posted to not feed the birds. Eventually, I had to give up in that area. But there is no way you can make something like you are describing. You may either just have to learn to be faster, or give up feeding there.


----------



## columbaNY (Nov 16, 2014)

I can make it but I only need to know what is safe for pigeons in terms of syrup. I was thinking light corn syrup, cane syrup, sorghum syrup, or brown rice syrup.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Syrup isn't great for pigeons, as it contains a lot of sugar. That isn't good for them.


----------



## columbaNY (Nov 16, 2014)

Jay3 said:


> Syrup isn't great for pigeons, as it contains a lot of sugar. That isn't good for them.


Ok, now that I know, I won't do it then. I'll have to be creative in another way. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Let us know what you do. Good luck!


----------



## columbaNY (Nov 16, 2014)

Well, I got caught by the park police but didn't get a summons. I decided to be crafty and sit while feeding the pigeons. Unfortunately, I should've moved to another bench while they were eating. 

I got a you-look-crazy-and-stupid look from the ranger when he explained that there are signs posted outside of the park listing the rules and one of them is to not feed the pigeons. 

I think using a plastic bag slows me down. I'll have to find something else.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Can you feed them just outside the park's boundaries, where it is legal?? If you are at the same spot at the about the same time each day the birds will learn very quickly to come there!


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

you can buy some of those bird seed bells that they sell at most grocery stores its a big bell shaped clump of seeds stuck togeher by some kind of stuff idk what it is but its obviously safe for birds just make sure the seeds are safe for birds. 
http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Wild-Bird-Seeds/I/Kaytee-Honey-Seed-Treat-Bell.aspx?CAWELAID=163012 heres what im talking about


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

mikis343 said:


> you can buy some of those bird seed bells that they sell at most grocery stores its a big bell shaped clump of seeds stuck togeher by some kind of stuff idk what it is but its obviously safe for birds just make sure the seeds are safe for birds.
> http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Wild-Bird-Seeds/I/Kaytee-Honey-Seed-Treat-Bell.aspx?CAWELAID=163012 heres what im talking about


Those aren't any good for pigeons. Clinging birds will cling to them and peck off the seed. Pigeons don't eat that way.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Jay 3 is right about that type of feed.
Why do you make this so hard on yourself? Just fill your pockets, back pack, or what ever, and drop some here and there.... I used to feed the Pigeons at Brookfeild Zoo that way in the 60's....THEY did not want me to feed them, and i never got caught..........USE YOUR IMAGINATION!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Have to agree with Lucky. Seems you are making this awfully hard. I fed pigeons in a parking lot where it was posted not to feed, and the store managers watched pretty closely. You just have to be sneaky, careful, and quick. All there is to it. Just drop seed as you walk along, and walk fast. LOL.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Fill up a backpack....cut hole in bottom with removable plug. When noone is looking, remove plug releasing the seed while walking around. If someone stops you, just say "oh crap! This is for my birds at home, I must have ripped my bag on something"


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

GimpieLover said:


> Fill up a backpack....cut hole in bottom with removable plug. When no one is looking, remove plug releasing the seed while walking around. If someone stops you, just say "oh crap! This is for my birds at home, I must have ripped my bag on something"


 Very well put! that is a good way to do it!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

GimpieLover said:


> Fill up a backpack....cut hole in bottom with removable plug. When noone is looking, remove plug releasing the seed while walking around. If someone stops you, just say "oh crap! This is for my birds at home, I must have ripped my bag on something"


Oh......that's funny.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. You could also dye the seeds green and scatter or dump it in the grass. Make your own art with you feeding the pigeons and put it in the park.


----------



## columbaNY (Nov 16, 2014)

LOL. I think you guys are suggesting a Shawshank Redemption method of dropping bird seed. I hear you and will start thinking along those lines.

A drop and walk system will get me out of the park quicker. As for the streets, I don't care because the law is on my side, but there is a fine line between feeding pigeons and littering which I have to look into.

Thanks again everyone.


----------

